# Thiago Silva: sì alla Fiorentina. C'è l'accordo.



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, Thiago Silva ha detto sì alla Fiorentina. Il brasiliano ha trovato l'accordo col club viola in vista della prossima stagione.

*Mediaset: Thiago Silva alla Fiorentina in dirittura d'arrivo. Il brasiliano è stato convinto da Ribery. Guadagnerà 4 mln più bonus.*


----------



## GP7 (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, Thiago Silva ha detto sì alla Fiorentina. Il brasiliano ha trovato l'accordo col club viola in vista della prossima stagione.



Tristezza infinita. Avremmo dovuto chiudere il cerchio. Rinnovo ad Ibra e Thiago di nuovo a casa.. e invece basta una Florentia Viola qualsiasi..


----------



## jacky (20 Agosto 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Tristezza infinita. Avremmo dovuto chiudere il cerchio. Rinnovo ad Ibra e Thiago di nuovo a casa.. e invece basta una Florentia Viola qualsiasi..



Tra Ibra e Silva avrei preso il secondo tutta la vita.
Con Ibra l'anno prossimo è tutto finito, per me in UCL ci arriviamo uguale... e dobbiamo piegarci ai ricattini dei Sig.ri Ibrahimovic, Donnarumma e Raiola con le loro pantomine su ingaggi, i più pagati, commissioni, clausole, ricatti e scemate varie.
Ma questo è il Milan? E' la domanda che mi faccio. Aver vinto 9 gare e pareggiate 3 nelle ultime 12 non m'interessa.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Agosto 2020)

Lo dissi il 3 agosto che il risveglio dopo il torneo da villaggio vacanze sarebbe stato amaro,e non è ancora finita,anzi,neanche iniziata.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Agosto 2020)

Ci credo poco. Nel caso dovrebbero venirmelo a spiegare quelli che Thiago Silva guadagna 16 milioni e ne chiede 10 a stagione.


----------



## Djerry (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, Thiago Silva ha detto sì alla Fiorentina. Il brasiliano ha trovato l'accordo col club viola in vista della prossima stagione.



Quindi nel pieno dell'occasione della carriera, nel pieno della visibilità e dopo aver giocato due partite da MVP della Final Eight, nel pieno della tensione per un obiettivo enorme che lo consumerà giorno e notte...

...questo dà mandato al suo agente di chiudere con una squadra dei bassifondi del campionato con meno appeal dei 5 big europei, per prendere un terzo di quanto prende ora e potrà prendere in futuro, per giocare con Pezzella e Dragowski, per non giocare più in Europa e rinunciando preventivamente alla possibilità di chiudere la carriera con Supercoppa Europea e Mondiale per Club?

D'accordo che in Toscana sono mattacchioni, ma la logica è una cosa seria.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Agosto 2020)

Fiorentina ambiziosa, sta provando ad inserirsi.


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, Thiago Silva ha detto sì alla Fiorentina. Il brasiliano ha trovato l'accordo col club viola in vista della prossima stagione.



Si parla di un ingaggio a 4 milioni l,'anno...
Altro che ne vuole 10"cit
Quanto pezzenti possiamo essere?


----------



## Dany20 (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, Thiago Silva ha detto sì alla Fiorentina. Il brasiliano ha trovato l'accordo col club viola in vista della prossima stagione.


Non voglio crederci che vada alla Fiorentina. Possibile che nessun top club si muova?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2020)

Quello è in finale di Champions e pensa alla Fiorentina. Sicuramente.


----------



## jacky (20 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Fiorentina ambiziosa, sta provando ad inserirsi.



Commisso è il Presidente più ricco della serie A.
Se vuole provare ad inserirsi questo è il modo migliore. Pagare qualche bell'ingaggio piuttosto che spendere 70-80mln a botta per i cartellini.


----------



## sette (20 Agosto 2020)

Non riesco a crederci, non ha nessun senso.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Agosto 2020)

Noi schifavamo Commisso, ma magari ci avesse preso lui.


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2020)

Difficile pensare non sia l'ennesima bufala di qualche giornalaio in attesa di qualche like in più, credo che se il PSG vince la Champions, rimane dov'è. Ma nel caso non sottovaluterei i soldi di Comisso, è ricco non è un morto di fame, e vuole fare le cose in grande.
Vedremo


----------



## Black (20 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Quindi nel pieno dell'occasione della carriera, nel pieno della visibilità e dopo aver giocato due partite da MVP della Final Eight, nel pieno della tensione per un obiettivo enorme che lo consumerà giorno e notte...
> 
> ...questo dà mandato al suo agente di chiudere con una squadra dei bassifondi del campionato con meno appeal dei 5 big europei, per prendere un terzo di quanto prende ora e potrà prendere in futuro, per giocare con Pezzella e Dragowski, per non giocare più in Europa e rinunciando preventivamente alla possibilità di chiudere la carriera con Supercoppa Europea e Mondiale per Club?
> 
> D'accordo che in Toscana sono mattacchioni, ma la logica è una cosa seria.



sembra poco credibile infatti. Per non parlare dell'ingaggio che non mi sembra certo a portata della Fiorentina. Adesso prende 12M, di quanto si accontenta? la viola ha in Ribery (4M) l'ingaggio più alto


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> sembra poco credibile infatti. Per non parlare dell'ingaggio che non mi sembra certo a portata della Fiorentina. Adesso prende 12M, di quanto si accontenta? la viola ha in Ribery (4M) l'ingaggio più alto



Si che anche lui prendeva almeno 10 milioni, quindi credo che per gli ultimi 2 anni di carriera si possa accontentare di 4 milioni.


----------



## Djerry (20 Agosto 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> sembra poco credibile infatti. Per non parlare dell'ingaggio che non mi sembra certo a portata della Fiorentina. Adesso prende 12M, di quanto si accontenta? la viola ha in Ribery (4M) l'ingaggio più alto



La questione economica è paradossalmente anche l'ultimo dei problemi, perché a quel punto Firenze o una destinazione simile diventerebbero una classica "scelta di vita".

Io non conosco l'uomo Thiago, non so la sua situazione familiare, non conosco le sue esigenze.

Ma un minimo ho inquadrato il calciatore, ed allora tra la moltitudine di progetti che possono affascinarlo a questa età e dopo una finale Champions (che se vinta chiuderebbe ogni discorso col rinnovo a Parigi), giocando per altro a quel livello, non è pensabile che Firenze possa entrare anche solo nei primi 10 posti, a meno di promesse alla moglie e davvero cose personali che non sappiamo.

Tra l'altro il ragazzo mi sembra molto legato alle origini ed al Brasile, quindi se proprio proprio deve svernare (e per me non è sfiorato dall'idea) ci sarebbe una Fluminense da rilanciare.
Se accetta di giocare a 4 milioni con Iachini, non è un problema anche farlo a 1 in Brasile con ruolo semi presidenziale e missionario.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Agosto 2020)

Mi sembra una bufala... avete già spiegato bene il perche. Certo se fosse vero per me sarebbe una pugnalata. Ma poi.. mi dite che uno United, un Barca, un Chelsea, un psg.. non offrono almeno 6/7 all’anno rispetto ai 4 della viola??


----------



## sunburn (20 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una bufala... avete già spiegato bene il perche. Certo se fosse vero per me sarebbe una pugnalata. Ma poi.. mi dite che uno United, un Barca, un Chelsea, un psg.. non offrono almeno 6/7 all’anno rispetto ai 4 della viola??


Di solito i top non spendono cifre esagerate per giocatori sul viale del tramonto. Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi sono operazioni da squadra di medio livello. Da vedere se Thiago Silva accetterà una corposa riduzione dello stipendio.


----------



## Lambro (20 Agosto 2020)

Mi gioco qualcosa che è una bufala bella e buona, impossibile.


----------



## Giangy (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, Thiago Silva ha detto sì alla Fiorentina. Il brasiliano ha trovato l'accordo col club viola in vista della prossima stagione.



Delusione totale. Sicuramente saranno stati in società. Il Gazzosa avrà detto di no a Thiago, alcune fonti dicevano che lui voleva tornare... sicuramente si vuole puntare profili più giovani, sono curioso di vedere chi arriverà se non si chiude per Milenkovic, o uno tra Fofana o Ajer.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Quindi nel pieno dell'occasione della carriera, nel pieno della visibilità e dopo aver giocato due partite da MVP della Final Eight, nel pieno della tensione per un obiettivo enorme che lo consumerà giorno e notte...
> 
> ...questo dà mandato al suo agente di chiudere con una squadra dei bassifondi del campionato con meno appeal dei 5 big europei, per prendere un terzo di quanto prende ora e potrà prendere in futuro, per giocare con Pezzella e Dragowski, per non giocare più in Europa e rinunciando preventivamente alla possibilità di chiudere la carriera con Supercoppa Europea e Mondiale per Club?
> 
> D'accordo che in Toscana sono mattacchioni, ma la logica è una cosa seria.



Guarda che Commisso è ambizioso. Venderà Chiesa solo perchè glielo aveva promesso l'anno scorso, ma ha un progetto serio. Ha già preso Amrabat e si rinforzerà ulteriormente sul mercato. Unico (grosso) errore, tenere Iachini,


----------



## Manue (20 Agosto 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Tra Ibra e Silva avrei preso il secondo tutta la vita.
> Con Ibra l'anno prossimo è tutto finito, per me in UCL ci arriviamo uguale... e dobbiamo piegarci ai ricattini dei Sig.ri Ibrahimovic, Donnarumma e Raiola con le loro pantomine su ingaggi, i più pagati, commissioni, clausole, ricatti e scemate varie.
> Ma questo è il Milan? E' la domanda che mi faccio. Aver vinto 9 gare e pareggiate 3 nelle ultime 12 non m'interessa.



Cioè secondo te senza Ibra il Milan arriva in Champions ??


----------



## Kayl (20 Agosto 2020)

In quale distorsione spazio-temporale questi possono pagargli l'ingaggio? Cosa fa, se lo decurta di 3/4?


----------



## cris (20 Agosto 2020)

Al giusto ingaggio lo prenderei sinceramente... a zero di cartellino...


----------



## Djerry (20 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Guarda che Commisso è ambizioso. Venderà Chiesa solo perchè glielo aveva promesso l'anno scorso, ma ha un progetto serio. Ha già preso Amrabat e si rinforzerà ulteriormente sul mercato. Unico (grosso) errore, tenere Iachini,



Non metto in questione quello, ma metto in dubbio la questione dal lato Thiago.

Ed il quarto posto nel breve periodo (e tanto più con Iachini) mi pare troppo lontano per l'emivita del brasiliano.


----------



## kipstar (20 Agosto 2020)

non ci credo.


----------



## sacchino (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, Thiago Silva ha detto sì alla Fiorentina. Il brasiliano ha trovato l'accordo col club viola in vista della prossima stagione.



Da prendere noi c..o, l'ho visto giganteggiare spesso anche quest'anno.


----------



## wildfrank (20 Agosto 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Tristezza infinita. Avremmo dovuto chiudere il cerchio. Rinnovo ad Ibra e Thiago di nuovo a casa.. e invece basta una Florentia Viola qualsiasi..



A mio avviso, avrebbero dovuto sondare il terreno prima di chiudere con Kjaer. Magari avremmo chiuso con Thiago, e avremmo tutti preferito.


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2020)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> A mio avviso, avrebbero dovuto sondare il terreno prima di chiudere con Kjaer. Magari avremmo chiuso con Thiago, e avremmo tutti preferito.



Si può essere. Anche se ti dirò la coppia Thiago Kjaer sarebbe perfetta per i prossimi 2 anni molto meglio di Thiago Romagnoli. Ma capisco che Romagnoli non si può vendere così a cuor leggero a meno che non ci arrivino 60 milioni minimo


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

*Mediaset: Thiago Silva alla Fiorentina in dirittura d'arrivo. Il brasiliano è stato convinto da Ribery. Guadagnerà 4 mln più bonus. *


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Thiago Silva alla Fiorentina in dirittura d'arrivo. Il brasiliano è stato convinto da Ribery. Guadagnerà 4 mln più bonus. *



Sarebbe sconvolgente.


----------



## Raryof (20 Agosto 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si parla di un ingaggio a 4 milioni l,'anno...
> Altro che ne vuole 10"cit
> Quanto pezzenti possiamo essere?



Ma Romagnoli non era quello che ogni tanto ritorna fortissimo perché qualcuno spara 40 mln per il giocatore? quello che viene sempre tirato fuori appena un giocatore in Champions fa una cappella e quindi matematicamente lui ritorna il fenomeno che tutti noi conosciamo?
Non è lui? eddai, se lo volete nada Silva e il mercato non può che essere tristissimo visto che seguendo certe logiche da calcio pandemico siamo attualmente completi al 95%, fortissimi, tosti, servono giusto un paio di riservine né carne né pesce e via andare.
'Sti 4 mln metteteveli via proprio perché sono i soldi che prenderà capitan Romagna pur non meritandoli e sulla scia delle richieste di mezza squadra, ecco perché il mercato è minimal, CI HANNO DETTO che siamo forti, con grandi giocatori, ora vai con aumenti e mercato minimal.
Alla fine è anche abbastanza logico, se noi consideriamo punti fermi gente come Romangoli un DC serio non arriverà mai, se noi pensiamo che Calhapandemic possa essere ormai un fenomeno acclarato non arriverà mai lo Sciobolai di turno, seguendo certe logiche da siamo a posto così noi siam già squadrone e ci mancano giusto AD e TD, col neretto Aurier e il Deulofeu di turno questi avranno fatto il loro e per citare Jack del trio "Ma quanto è bello fare il mercato del Milaaann Johnny?!?!!!", per il resto pazienza, pazienza se abbiamo un cc che è una pena, 0 ricambi in attacco, un capitano fake e delle riserve tra i centrali che non giocherebbero nemmeno a Sassuolo..


----------



## Rikyg83 (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Thiago Silva alla Fiorentina in dirittura d'arrivo. Il brasiliano è stato convinto da Ribery. Guadagnerà 4 mln più bonus. *



se è vero, ci avevo preso: 4 milioni.
Un'offerta che il Milan avrebbe potuto pareggiare facilmente.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2020)

invece che prendere questo ne diamo il doppio a topo gigio.

dei geniacci i nostri.


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2020)

Purtroppo le voci cominciano ad essere troppe. Aspetterà dopo la finale sperando che noi pareggiamo l'offerta visto che tutti scrivono che tornerebbe volentieri, ma siccome hanno già fatto un'eccezione per Ibra, noi non la pareggiamo. E il risultato è che avremo una pretendente in più per la champions perchè Comisso l'ha detto chiaramente che punta in alto quest'anno con o senza Chiesa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, Thiago Silva ha detto sì alla Fiorentina. Il brasiliano ha trovato l'accordo col club viola in vista della prossima stagione.
> 
> *Mediaset: Thiago Silva alla Fiorentina in dirittura d'arrivo. Il brasiliano è stato convinto da Ribery. Guadagnerà 4 mln più bonus.*



Assurdo


----------



## Milanlove (20 Agosto 2020)

4 milioni più bonus ci sta. Anche se per casse e ambizioni dei viola, mi sembrano parecchi. E' comunque il difensore centrale di una semifinalista di champions. Avranno pure vinto la concorrenza di parecchi club.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma Romagnoli non era quello che ogni tanto ritorna fortissimo perché qualcuno spara 40 mln per il giocatore? quello che viene sempre tirato fuori appena un giocatore in Champions fa una cappella e quindi matematicamente lui ritorna il fenomeno che tutti noi conosciamo?
> Non è lui? eddai, se lo volete nada Silva e il mercato non può che essere tristissimo visto che seguendo certe logiche da calcio pandemico siamo attualmente completi al 95%, fortissimi, tosti, servono giusto un paio di riservine né carne né pesce e via andare.
> 'Sti 4 mln metteteveli via proprio perché sono i soldi che prenderà capitan Romagna pur non meritandoli e sulla scia delle richieste di mezza squadra, ecco perché il mercato è minimal, CI HANNO DETTO che siamo forti, con grandi giocatori, ora vai con aumenti e mercato minimal.
> Alla fine è anche abbastanza logico, se noi consideriamo punti fermi gente come Romangoli un DC serio non arriverà mai, se noi pensiamo che Calhapandemic possa essere ormai un fenomeno acclarato non arriverà mai lo Sciobolai di turno, seguendo certe logiche da siamo a posto così noi siam già squadrone e ci mancano giusto AD e TD, col neretto Aurier e il Deulofeu di turno questi avranno fatto il loro e per citare Jack del trio "Ma quanto è bello fare il mercato del Milaaann Johnny?!?!!!", per il resto pazienza, pazienza se abbiamo un cc che è una pena, 0 ricambi in attacco, un capitano fake e delle riserve tra i centrali che non giocherebbero nemmeno a Sassuolo..



Come non concordare. 

Romagnoli doveva essere il primo ad essere venduto


----------



## nybreath (20 Agosto 2020)

quanto si pigliano gli agenti in commissioni?
sono sempre scettico quando succedono queste cose, sia perche possibile il psg non rinnovava a ste cifre, o perche nessuno altro si è fatto avanti oltre la fiorentina?
i costi reali alla fine sono sempre difficili da scovare


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, Thiago Silva ha detto sì alla Fiorentina. Il brasiliano ha trovato l'accordo col club viola in vista della prossima stagione.
> 
> *Mediaset: Thiago Silva alla Fiorentina in dirittura d'arrivo. Il brasiliano è stato convinto da Ribery. Guadagnerà 4 mln più bonus.*



Ma è chiaramente un'invenzione dei giornalisti secondo me.
Silva non rinnova col PSG che pure al ripasso gli avrebbe garantito più del doppio e possibilità di giocare ad alti livelli e firma con la fiorentina? Per lottare per andare in EL?

Si come no... Arriveranno presto le smentite.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, Thiago Silva ha detto sì alla Fiorentina. Il brasiliano ha trovato l'accordo col club viola in vista della prossima stagione.
> 
> *Mediaset: Thiago Silva alla Fiorentina in dirittura d'arrivo. Il brasiliano è stato convinto da Ribery. Guadagnerà 4 mln più bonus.*



Dò di matto se succede.


----------



## GP7 (20 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dò di matto se succede.



Siamo minimo in 2


----------



## Giangy (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Thiago Silva alla Fiorentina in dirittura d'arrivo. Il brasiliano è stato convinto da Ribery. Guadagnerà 4 mln più bonus. *



Pazzesco, troppe voci ormai... non capisco il no per Thiago da parte della dirigenza... sarà ormai anche vecchio, ma è ancora più che integro. Ci tocca vedere anche Thiago in viola.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Agosto 2020)

Sarebbe incredibile perchè già mesi fa dicevo che avrei proposto un triennale a 4 milioni, e la stessa cosa ho scritto anche l'altro giorno. E adesso escono cifre simili. Continuo a pensare sia impossibile che vada alla Fiorentina ma se succede a queste cifre impazzisco completamente. E' quello che diamo a Romagnoli in pratica.


----------



## wildfrank (20 Agosto 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sarebbe sconvolgente.



Oserei dire *offensivo* pure.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (20 Agosto 2020)

No dai non posso crederci succeda veramente


----------



## Kayl (20 Agosto 2020)

Non capisco tutti quelli che si lagnano. 4 milioni glieli può dare qualsiasi squadra da alta classifica senza problemi, quindi se va alla Fiorentina è solo perché non ha la benché minima ambizione seria. E vorreste uno che vuole solo svernare?


----------

